

Ask HN: Gmail for business - someone using my domain ???!!! - handymanx

I just tried to configure Google Apps (Free) for a new domain (zionadvisors.com) I registered just yesterday, and it says that: 
"This domain has already been registered with Google Apps. Please contact your domain administrator for instructions on using Google Apps with this domain."<p>Then I thought i might have already registered while playing with Google App Engine, but i see this: &#60;http://i.imgur.com/gOoAj.jpg&#62;. Someone is already using gmail (most probably gmail for business) using the same domain. How is it possible ? I am clueless :-( !!<p>TL;DR - someone already using my domain on gmail, what to do ?
======
fooandbarify
There was a post on HN about this problem recently. I can't find it, but it
linked to this blog post: [http://www.lockergnome.com/web/2011/02/01/google-
apps-domain...](http://www.lockergnome.com/web/2011/02/01/google-apps-domains-
loophole/)

Aside from allowing accounts to be created before domain ownership is
verified, I believe it is possible to maintain an account after registration
expires. Hopefully Google plugs these holes soon. In the meantime, for your
case, I suppose you are at the mercy of Google Customer Support. Good luck!

------
roxstar
I think you can reset the administrative password using an html file or dns
record to verify you own the domain.

Just go to www.google.com/a/zionadvisors.com and click can't access your
account.

I personally would do this and delete the account and then wait the 10 (or so)
days it makes you wait to re-register it

~~~
handymanx
Awesome .. i tried "can't access your account" thing, and it allowed me to
provide a new email address to get the password provided I verify the dns
entry. Thanks a ton dude !

------
nolite
How can they be using the gmail if you control the DNS MX records? I'm really
confused..

If somehow it actually works, try emailing them (perhaps they have a catchall
address). If that dpesn't work, then delete the MX records while you wait on
Google to sort it out.

------
handymanx
Clickable link to image:
<[http://i.imgur.com/gOoAj.jpg>](http://i.imgur.com/gOoAj.jpg>);

